# Coutures piquées



## LT_

Ciao a tutti!
Sto traducendo la descrizione di un parka (vestiario), e trovo questo sintagma:

*Coutures piquées*

So che "coutures surpiquées" andrebbe tradotto come "cuciture trapuntate", per "piqué" invece, non sono sicurissima: potrebbe trattarsi di "cuciture a vista"?

Vi ringrazio!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao LT,

Da quanto ho trovato, "le point de piqûre" è il più elementare da fare a macchina.


TLFi (*QUI*) ♦ Point de piqûre. Rangée de points avant combinés avec des points arrière pour obtenir une ligne continue à l'endroit et à l'envers
*Reverso* dà *impuntura*
Zingarelli: *Impuntura* - 1 cucitura a punti vistosi e uguali sia sul diritto che sul rovescio del tessuto, usata per guarnire, rifinire o impuntire
Treccani per impuntura, impuntire, ecc. *QUI*

*​*


----------



## LT_

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao LT,
> 
> Da quanto ho trovato, "le point de piqûre" è il più elementare da fare a macchina.
> 
> 
> TLFi (*QUI*) ♦ Point de piqûre. Rangée de points avant combinés avec des points arrière pour obtenir une ligne continue à l'endroit et à l'envers
> *Reverso* dà *impuntura*
> Zingarelli: *Impuntura* - 1 cucitura a punti vistosi e uguali sia sul diritto che sul rovescio del tessuto, usata per guarnire, rifinire o impuntire
> Treccani per impuntura, impuntire, ecc. *QUI*
> 
> *​*



Ciao Matou!
Sì, anch'io avevo trovato la stessa definizione, per questo mi chiedevo se potesse essere tradotto con "cuciture a vista" (mi sembra un po' strano che venga specificato che si tratta di cuciture "normali"). Che ne pensi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Un'alternativa sarebbe "cucitura inglese/francese/doppia". Vedi qui.
Ciao!


----------



## LT_

matoupaschat said:


> Un'alternativa sarebbe "cucitura inglese/francese/doppia". Vedi qui.
> Ciao!


Grazie!


----------

